# Who's unhappy with their 5.4?



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Who here is sorry for buying a 5.4? My boss bought me one for my new company truck and this thing is a dog, no balls. Going to try a few things to help it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

what truck? F250?

What gear ratio?


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you, but I love mine! -Really do, good reliable truck with a proven engine. I guess everyone has different needs and expectations, I stopped looking for 'balls' in a truck along time ago, and now just want one that is reliable, does the job well (plowing), and is comfortable. My '06 5.4 F250 does all that for me!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had one as a service loaner for a few weeks this summer and HATED it. Not enough power to pull what I needed to and it seemed to get horrible milage


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

05 F-250 with a 3.73. I passed by an Escort yesterday on the freeway going up hill empty.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

lol yup.... the nature of the beast.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got the same work truck, 05 F-250, 5.4,3.73's, 8.2 Boss Vee. For a 330 ci in a big truck I think it does pretty well. Unless I'm mistaken it has the same tranny found in the V 10 and diesel and the same drive-train. It is not a fire breathing monster but I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I have to agree w/ F250 Boss V.... I absolutely LOVE my 5.4. It's super dependable, well built, and pushes snow no problem.

When I bought the truck, I considered the V10, but opted for the V8. I don't tow very much, and when I do, it's usually around 5k lbs. So, the V8 was perfect. As far as dependability, the 5.4 is close to legendary. Very well built, been around for years.

As far as power goes, that's a crap shoot. It depends more on what you need it for. For pushing, I usually run out of traction before I run out of power. But some guys only want to push w/a diesel. It's a preference thing.

I'll consider another in my next truck. But until then, I sleep very well knowing what's under the hood.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Ford just needs to make a bigger version of the 5.4 triton... its just TOO small for 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. Im sure its ok with 4.10 gears but starts to eat fuel.

We have a 2v and 3v versions in the 03 and 06 f150s and i think theyre fine, but not super powerful. I couldnt imagine them in a f350 crew cab or something heavy... and pulling 5-10k in weight, that i cant imagine would do well , either would any other gas truck though.

If ford did a 6.2L v8 version of the 5.4L with the 3 v or 4v design, surely theyd be more acceptable for 1 ton trucks. I mean the 5.4L is about half of the torque as the diesel, thats a LOT in real world scenarios.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

The 5.4 is perfect for me. Decent mileage for running around, I can haul a bed full of 80# concrete bags when I need to, and it will push snow all day and all night. Towing is a whole different story, but since I pull a trailer with a Bobcat on it about once every year, it's not an issue for me.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

The 5.4s aren't terrible. They may be a little underpowered for the Crew Cab Version of an F250, but Regular cab there alright I think there ok for the extended cabs as well. I heard that a V10 version gives it more of a power feel. Not sure though. I'm sticking to the 3/4 ton, diesel logic.


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of a fleet of 14 trucks, I bought one because the price was right. It was an 04 extended cab and I put a 8.2 boss V and a Sno Ex 1575 spreader on the back. I loaded down the bed with a pallet of salt and went to it. For what it is, I was pretty impressed. I know I had the tuck overloaded, and it ran an 8 hr plow route for two seasons with it with no problem. As time went on I realized that it was one of the most reliable truks I had!! I never had to worry about diesel "issues" and knew that every time I'd turn the key it would fire right up. I have never had a V-10 so I cannot compare to that, and yes, my diesels are more powerful, but for the money, I think the 5.4 is a tough act to beat. I really like costs associated with maintaining a 5.4 compared to the diesel, that is for sure.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If your looking to roast the tires or be pinned back in your seat the 5.4 is not for you. But if your looking for dependability and good all around power its a great motor. Longevity is another thing to look at. Lots of 5.4's out there with 250K or better. Mine has 4:10's and low end is decent. I have a Hypertech tuner on order to wake it up alittle. Once the USPS finds my package I'll let you know if it makes a difference in power and mileage.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RobbieB;671692 said:


> 05 F-250 with a 3.73. I passed by an Escort yesterday on the freeway going up hill empty.


There problem

it gear ratio you need 4.10

that why I ask you what gear ratio.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Like it was said before, I also bought one because the price was right. I gotta tell you, that thing is the most reliable truck we have. When diesel was at $5.10/gallon I switched one of the diesels out with one of the crews because it costs less to run overall. I like it, never have had any problems plowing or towing mower trailers. It loses traction before power. Very reliable.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like mine too. Plowed everything it had to. Towing the dump trailer full of stone does give it a workout though.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the 5.4.....but we have it in a F-150 Super Crew.


Since I'm used to driving a diesel it definitely doesn't have the power a diesel does.
I think it would be hard for me to have a 5.4 for towing and hauling since I'm used the 7.3 and 6.0 PSDs though.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

If you want balls put a super charger on it, it is what it is, 5.4's are great especially when many other threads around this one start with- Problem 06 diesel, and 06 diesel wont start 
the diesels have more problems especially the newer ones and cost a fortune to maintain and fuel


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 2000 F150 Xtra cab 4x4. Pulled our enclosed race car trailer with it easily. 
Loaded, the trailer with car and gear was over 11,000lbs. Gas milage was about 10mpg.

What sucks is, empty running 65-70mph I only get about 12 mpg.. ?
My Dads 5.4 2003 model will get 14-15+ mpg easily...

My 97 Dodge with the 5.3 wouldnt even begin to pull that trailer. It was really gutless...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I like mine. gets bad gas milage. but it pulls my 9000lb fifth wheel trailer, 6000lb 24ft boat with no problems. and it pushes snow good. I just dont like the dam 4x4 right now.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I love mine to plows like a beast and has pulled everything I have asked it to with out any problems.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

O ya and mine has 145k on it and still going strong!


----------



## Load-4 (Oct 5, 2006)

It's been reliable. When my buddy's Chevy fleet was down for repair during a neasty storm last year, he called me to bail him out. She never quit. Made me some good money too!


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

i like my 5.4 just i have the manifold problem thats irritating i dont wanna fix it yet cause theres a chance the bolts may break in the head which will keep my truck in my dads shop for a while when i need the truck to plow my accounts


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Ramairfreak98ss;671820 said:


> Ford just needs to make a bigger version of the 5.4 triton... its just TOO small for 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. Im sure its ok with 4.10 gears but starts to eat fuel.
> 
> We have a 2v and 3v versions in the 03 and 06 f150s and i think theyre fine, but not super powerful. I couldnt imagine them in a f350 crew cab or something heavy... and pulling 5-10k in weight, that i cant imagine would do well , either would any other gas truck though.
> 
> If ford did a 6.2L v8 version of the 5.4L with the 3 v or 4v design, surely theyd be more acceptable for 1 ton trucks. I mean the 5.4L is about half of the torque as the diesel, thats a LOT in real world scenarios.


It's coming in 2011 with the 5.0L "Coyote" claiming 400 hp/ 400 ftlbs, then a 6.2L "Boss" to replace the Triton V10


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just traded in my 06 350 psd for a 5.4 it will take some getting used to but so far I am not sorry. $10,000 off the sticker price for an 08. My psd was a piece of crap that cost me more in maintenance then my loan. Last January my turbo went, this January my turbo went, had a oil leak turns out to be a head gasket, water in fuel light came on constantly, and started hard even plugged in under 20 degrees. I had a 2000 cummins and thought after 6 years a new ford would be a nice upgrade - woops was I wrong! No more diesels for me. When diesels used to be $3,000 more I think they were worth it but now at $6,000 I just don't see spending that kind of money - unless you have it - if you had it you probally would not be reading this either. Just my opinion since you asked


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

rjfelt1, I agree with you 100%. I am down to one diesel truck and its most likely my last. The cummins has been very problematic and expensive for me. I cant afford to keep it after its out of warranty! I will be shopping for a Ford with a v-10 next year to replace it.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I had an 03 PSD 6.0 and traded it for a 2006 F250 5.4L in February 2007. For the first few months I regretted it everytime I thought about it...not as much power, not this, not that...BUT...after coming to terms with the fact I did not buy a diesel truck, I got over myself and started to like my 5.4...It had 10,000 miles when I bought it, never plowed with, so I had the dealer slap a truck side Fisher set-up on it for me and went to work...It came with the 3.73's and I knew this going in to it...So heres what I did to make my 5.4 tolerable _(for me)...._I first took out the 3.73 gears and threw in some 4.56 gears _(would have gone with 4.30's but higher in cost and I figured what the hell)_...After I put the new gears in it was night and day...I also have large tires on it so the gears help push em real good...I got a ProComp Programmer and a K&N Air Charger Kit that essentially acts as a throttle body spacer and of course breathes better with the filter...During the winter I carry around atleast 800lbs in my bed for counter weight...weither plows mounted or not...and it moves right along!...My gas mileage isnt unbelievable, but WTF..its a truck for one...and two, it has 4.56 gears...its not a Prius and dont want it to be! There are plenty of things to do that will bring more life out of your 5.4, and Ive done some of them with excellent results...We have a V10 F350 Dump Truck and My 5.4 with the gear change, I get the same kind of performance out of it...pushes snow like theres no tomorrow, tows beautiful, within its limits...which some people refuse to accept..yes guys...your truck has limits..theres gonna be some things it just cant do...lol...I love my truck and no longer regret my choice to go to the 5.4L...more upgrades to follow, and I will take pics and post when I do!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

T&M is right on. Definately post some pics when you get a chance. Also, if you don't mind, pm me what the cost of the gearing switch was. I'd be interested in that too. That might be my next move (after new hubs lol!!!)

Excellent post.


----------

